# multiple monitors not working as expected



## edgar pettijohn (Dec 3, 2021)

I have 2 monitors plugged in one via vga cable and the other via dvi cable. They both work as far as they have the same display on them. I was hoping to have each monitor as a seperate workspace if you will. I've played a bit with xrandr but it makes no sense to me so heres some logs and such. Hopefully someone out there can hit me with a clue stick or two.

thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks like your Xorg is running on the VESA driver. What video card does the system have? I can't tell from the logs you posted.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 3, 2021)

Paste your logs in using the [ code] tags. No one wants to download and open attachments.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What video card does the system have?


AMD Radeon HD 8570D

From dmesg.txt:

```
CPU: AMD A8-6600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics    (3893.00-MHz K8-class CPU)
```

Not sure which driver is appropriate.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Not sure which driver is appropriate.


Me neither. But graphics/drm-kmod is a good driver to try first.



			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## edgar pettijohn (Dec 3, 2021)

[solved] I installed drm-kmod. I tried with kld_list=radeonkms but upon reboot my monitors turned off so that was a little scary. I then added:

`hw.syscons.disable=1`

to /boot/loader.conf and all is well.

`xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 1920 x 1080
default connected 1920x1080+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1920x1080      0.00*
   640x480        0.00`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks, 



edgar pettijohn said:


> [solved]



You can add the prefix to your topic.



Geezer said:


> … No one wants to download and open attachments.



For long texts, I nearly *always* prefer attachments. 

Attach, then (if appropriate) quote selectively.

Attachment: for ease of use. 

Quote selectively: for future discoverability.


----------

